# Stage 20 *Spoiler*



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

Well, this is it. The giant of Provence. The most (in)famous climb in France. The bald mountain when men have risked everything (and even died) trying to give it one last effort. 

It won't be quite the decisive race for yellow that some had hoped, but a lot can still change especially for Bradley Wiggins. At the end of it Wiggins could be anywhere between 3rd and 7th but wherever he comes, this will still have been a great tour for him. 

And today, I hope, is going to be a great stage.


----------



## maurice (25 Jul 2009)

It should be an amazing stage, all the GC guys will be pulling out all the stops. Could see some spectacular blow ups.


----------



## marinyork (25 Jul 2009)

After the antics the other day with Contador and the two schlecks getting away, Contador breaking Kloden and Armstrong and Nibali catching him I'm really looking forward to it. Although Wiggins could finish anywhere between 3rd and 7th I do hope it's 3rd-5th.


----------



## Skip Madness (25 Jul 2009)

As much as I would love to be wrong, I have to say that I find it hard to see Wiggins finishing above sixth - _maybe_ fifth if Klöden totally sacrifices himself for Armstrong.

But I reckon Nibali won't be able to pull out enough time on him. Here's tomorrow night's GC to save you the bother of watching the stage:

1. Alberto Contador
2. Andy Schleck
3. Lance Armstrong
4. Andreas Klöden
5. Fränk Schleck
6. Bradley Wiggins
7. Vincenzo Nibali

Yeah, probably wrong, but whatever.


----------



## MichaelM (25 Jul 2009)

I think Frank Schleck will move up today, at least fourth possibly up to third. Kloden may also take a few seconds out of Wiggins. I hope I'm spouting nonsense though and Wiggins takes the stage with a 5'37" gap on Contador !

My top 5 after today's stage:

1. Alberto Contador
2. Andy Schleck
3. Lance Armstrong
4. Fränk Schleck
5. Andreas Klöden


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

According to William Fotheringham today, "Mount Ventoux doesn't like Armstrong"... I hope it likes Bradley better but we shall see! I certainly think that the long straight up the side of the mountain suits a powerful long-limbed endurance athlete better than a typical little steep-slopes climber, but that would be a good description of both Armstrong and Wiggins. Perhaps not either Nibali or the Schlecks though... I think the latter might be knackered and, if they aren't on the sauce, they might have a harder time. Of course, given the effort Bradley has been putting in to staying in his unaccustomed high position, he might also be all blown out already. Kloden will do well, I think.


----------



## MichaelM (25 Jul 2009)

Oh dear christ - I've just realised it's live from 11:00. Must get the housework done, then I'll park my arse for a few hours!


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

MichaelM said:


> Oh dear christ - I've just realised it's live from 11:00. Must get the housework done, then I'll park my arse for a few hours!



WHERE???!!!???? (and don't say on the sofa)

Eurosport or ITV?


----------



## surfgurl (25 Jul 2009)

ITV4 is showing coverage from 1pm


----------



## MichaelM (25 Jul 2009)

Panic over, it's the highlights from yesterday's stage at 11 ! 

I've never managed so much housework in 45 mins. maybe I'll go and mow the lawn now.


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

Eurosport player from 12:15.

21 minutes to make a cup of tea and a flask.


----------



## dan_bo (25 Jul 2009)

It may or may not be of interest that there are strong (70mph this morning, apparently) winds at the top of ventoux. I'd like to see how the diminutive Schlecks and Contidors of this race get on with that!


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

dan_bo said:


> It may or may not be of interest that there are strong (70mph this morning, apparently) winds at the top of ventoux. *I'd like to see how the diminutive Schlecks and Contidors of this race get on with that!*



I'd be ok!!


----------



## dan_bo (25 Jul 2009)

A'la brick shithouse


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (25 Jul 2009)

dan_bo said:


> It may or may not be of interest that there are strong (70mph this morning, apparently) winds at the top of ventoux. I'd like to see how the diminutive Schlecks and Contidors of this race get on with that!


Headwind or tailwind?

If it's a tailwind then maybe Cav could win the stage


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

dan_bo said:


> A'la brick shithouse



Ayeeee


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

This feed seems to be reliable today: http://www.channelsurfing.net/watch-tour-de-france.html


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

83k in lead group with 10 min lead on the peloton.


----------



## dan_bo (25 Jul 2009)

Anyways you bunch of armchair hacks, i'm off to the velodrome in half an hour for some real action. Enjoy your pixels losers


----------



## dan_bo (25 Jul 2009)

Although i would like to know if there's any FM radio coverage if anybody knows?


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

dan_bo said:


> Anyways you bunch of armchair hacks, i'm off to the velodrome in half an hour for some real action. Enjoy your pixels losers



Git. 

Have fun, you did last time.


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

Eurotrash, it's pronounced 'Le Mevel' not 'La Mavel'


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

Forest fire a few km from the route... but a disappointing absence of bad 'race catching fire' or 'action hotting up' puns from Liggett and Sherwin...


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

Saxo Bank doing the work, Astana just hanging in there, no need to help (yet) and likewise Garmin.


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

Ooops, Astana just upped the pace and I lost my feed.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

Damn, that was a fine acceleration by Astana - caught loads of people out.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

Here we go...


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

All back together. Come on Wiggy.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

No way are they back together - the yellow jersey group is about 20-strong only now. No-one else is in it. With this wind, it's going to be a strong man's climb not one for the featherweights... Go Bradley indeed!


----------



## Toshiba Boy (25 Jul 2009)

Garmin having a dig, don't you just love these monument stages, greatest spectacle in the sporting world (not that I'm biased of course)!


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

I sort of meant Wiggy, LA, Bertie and the Saxo's all together.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

Yeah, sorry, I know what you meant. And Cav finally drops off the yellow jersey group... it was amazing he was up there in the first place...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

And bye, bye lead group - they are attacking each other, and they will be caught sooner rather than later.


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

14kmh side wind from the left.


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

Now 17kmh side/head wind from left.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

Mind you there are 3 reasonable climbers working together at the front of the field and they are keeping the 3.20ish lead.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

Huge numbers of people, even on the lower slopes. Amazing.


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

15k to go. Less than 10 miles.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (25 Jul 2009)

Do you think that c 3' 20" will last when the "heads of state" light the blue touch paper though?


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Huge numbers of people, even on the lower slopes. Amazing.



Makes Puffball crowds look like a few blokes in a park really.


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

Toshiba Boy said:


> Do you think that c 3' 20" will last when the "heads of state" light the blue touch paper though?



No. The Schlecks will go for it. Astana will have to defend, and Garmin will pick up the pieces (hopefully)


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

Saxo pulling on the front with Sorenson (sp)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

The only problem for Wiggo is that he doesn't have the same level of supporting team of Astana and Saxo Bank. Now Millar has gone after burying himself for the first few km of the climb, he only has Van de Velde...


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

Flying_Monkey said:


> The only problem for Wiggo is that he doesn't have the same level of supporting team of Astana and Saxo Bank. Now Millar has gone after burying himself for the first few km of the climb, he only has Van de Velde...



I hope he can sit in there and use the others.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (25 Jul 2009)

It's getting twitchy as the team mates fall away


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

It's like shelling peas...


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

Schlecks, LA, Bertie, Wiggy all still there. VDV too.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

First attack! Frank Schleck...


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

Frank Schleck goes. LA with him.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (25 Jul 2009)

It's starting


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

Armstrong's doing the covering. Hmm. Maybe Saxo Bank are sacrificing Frank to do Lance in.


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

Back together. Too early?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

Even Pelizotti has gone.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (25 Jul 2009)

It's like a chess match


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

FS, Bertie, LA, Kloden AS and Wiggy.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

Andy Schleck and Alberto Contador going... all getting back up though.


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

God this is exciting.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

****ing hell... bye bye Kloden!


----------



## Toshiba Boy (25 Jul 2009)

Kloden gone


----------



## Young Un (25 Jul 2009)

Kloden is falling off the back!!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

That's good for Wiggins... and Nibali.


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

Kloden shelled out!!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

Andy goes again...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

But by trying to follow, Frank just drags the others back up.


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

Kick, recover, kick, recover. Brilliant.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

Frank is starting to crack - means Andy is slowing and the ones who were dropped might get back. Brotherly love may not be the best strategy!


----------



## Toshiba Boy (25 Jul 2009)

FS punches certainly don't carry the same weight as AS


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

Ooooh they've got to be hurting.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

No, Frank's slowing was tactical!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

Kloden might get back. Bollocks.


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

Lost the feed, bollocks.....oh no it's back again.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (25 Jul 2009)

FM, that's my excuse on Sportives


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

The other question is can Martin and Garate hold off the yellow jersey group for the stage? 2 minutes with 10km to go would normally be fine, but this isn't a flat stage.


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

Who would have put all the top GC riders in this group????


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

Toshiba Boy said:


> FM, that's my excuse on Sportives



What, tactics or bollocks?


----------



## Toshiba Boy (25 Jul 2009)

See them getting caught


----------



## Toshiba Boy (25 Jul 2009)

Flying_Monkey said:


> What, tactics or bollocks?



Yes


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

Andy goes again!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

Lance is doing that tracking Bradley thing again. Very effective at wasting his energy but really annoying!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

Andy and Alberto have gone up the road...


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

Anyone else got sweaty palms?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

Wiggins better watch Nibali...


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

If I go quiet, I've gone to watch in the living room, so I don't lose the pictures.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

Nibali has caught Andy S. and Contador.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (25 Jul 2009)

Impressive by Nibali, but can he live with AS and AC?


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

Or will he blow?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

They don't care about him, so I don't see why not.

Bradley and Lance better watch out though.


----------



## simon_brooke (25 Jul 2009)

Bloody Eurosport internet feed keeps cutting out. Switch off your internet, you lot! I want to see this!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

Pelizotti is coming back! Well, he is the king of the mountains.


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

Sodding feed. Living room for me if it gets worse.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

The Wiggins / Armstrong group is quite strong now with added Pelizotti and Kloden.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

The stage leaders have only just over a minute!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

Look at the wind now - 33km headwind and it will get worse. I think that will be good for both Lance and Bradley.


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

33k headwind!!!! And all that climbing?


----------



## Toshiba Boy (25 Jul 2009)

Climbing the "Giant", incredible slopes, the heat, what else can we throw into the mix....I know....a headwind, don't want to make it too easy!


----------



## Toshiba Boy (25 Jul 2009)

Is Kloden bluffing, or has he got a 2nd wind?


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

C'mon Wiggy. 6k TT, and you have Olympic Gold Lungs.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

Hmm. The leaders are going away again, and the yellow jersey group is back together.


----------



## iLB (25 Jul 2009)

bi bi pelizotti


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

Pelizotti goes! That's what a KoM should do.


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

Pellozotti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iLB (25 Jul 2009)

bloody hell its hectic up there !


----------



## simon_brooke (25 Jul 2009)

Can you believe those crowds!?!?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

5km to go...


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

5k to go


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

Snap


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

Come on Wiggins... he won't lose anything by powering up the pace in the last few km if he can.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

Vandenbroek takes advantage of the tactical lull...


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

Getting close to 4k to go, less chance for upsets now.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

I am getting worried that Kloden will get back those couple of seconds on Wiggins now...


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

Wiggy looks ok.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (25 Jul 2009)

The Brothers are going for it


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

Schlecks go


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

But can't do it.


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

Kloden shelled


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

Martin looks ****ed.


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

2 miles to go. Come ON WIGGY


----------



## Toshiba Boy (25 Jul 2009)

Surprised Pellizotti hasn't "polka-dotted" his saddle too


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

Pelizotti is going to take it!


----------



## iLB (25 Jul 2009)

no wiggo no


----------



## Young Un (25 Jul 2009)

Nooooo Wiggo is slipping!!


----------



## Toshiba Boy (25 Jul 2009)

Dig in Wiggo


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

Wiggins is gone... shoot.


----------



## simon_brooke (25 Jul 2009)

Wiggie's gone.


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Wiggy slipping


----------



## Toshiba Boy (25 Jul 2009)

Good man


----------



## Young Un (25 Jul 2009)

He's back!!!


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

Phew.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

Well done!!!


----------



## Toshiba Boy (25 Jul 2009)

Close that gap Wiggo


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

He's bouncing off he back though...


----------



## iLB (25 Jul 2009)

nooooooooo...


----------



## Young Un (25 Jul 2009)

Nooooooooooooooo


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

It's hard to type with sweaty fingers


----------



## Toshiba Boy (25 Jul 2009)

Can he keep doing that before the elastic finally snaps?


----------



## Young Un (25 Jul 2009)

Is kloden still in there. or not?


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

back on. recover and dig Wiggy


----------



## surfgurl (25 Jul 2009)

If I shout 'come on Wiggo' anymore I shall be arrested for disturbing the neighbourhood.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

Kloden is coming back now again!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

But Wiggins must not let Frank go.


----------



## Young Un (25 Jul 2009)

Good!


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

AS GOES


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

Garate is going for the win solo


----------



## Toshiba Boy (25 Jul 2009)

Gooooooo Wiggo


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

Come on Bradley! He's coming back again!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

Martin has caught Garate!


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

I can't watch


----------



## Toshiba Boy (25 Jul 2009)

Thought Tony Martin was gone, hats off!


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

Tony Martin Looks ill


----------



## Steve Austin (25 Jul 2009)

he's on, he's off!!!!


----------



## iLB (25 Jul 2009)

ComedyPilot said:


> Tony Martin Looks ill



he does look grim doesnt he


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

Garate!


----------



## Toshiba Boy (25 Jul 2009)

Garate!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

Here we go for the times...


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

Garate wins


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

Yes! Yes! Yes!

Bradley holds on!


----------



## Toshiba Boy (25 Jul 2009)

Wiggo kept ahead of FS?


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

Wiggins 4th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iLB (25 Jul 2009)

well done wiggo, real big effort


----------



## simon_brooke (25 Jul 2009)

Tony Martin was robbed.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (25 Jul 2009)

Some serious climbers Wiggo beat there.


----------



## Bigtwin (25 Jul 2009)

Great stuff from Bradders.

Bertie out climbed totally.

Great performance from Lance.


----------



## mad al (25 Jul 2009)

Now that was exciting to see, well done BW


----------



## simon_brooke (25 Jul 2009)

So - what do your reckon for Wiggie next year?


----------



## mad al (25 Jul 2009)

Bigtwin said:


> Great stuff from Bradders.
> 
> Bertie out climbed totally.
> 
> Great performance from Lance.




Where does LA get that totally chilled stance from?


----------



## Bigtwin (25 Jul 2009)

mad al said:


> Now that was exciting to see, well done BW




3 secs..woooooooooooooah.


----------



## mad al (25 Jul 2009)

simon_brooke said:


> So - what do your reckon for Wiggie next year?




Could be a good battle between him and Lance


----------



## Toshiba Boy (25 Jul 2009)

As Anquetil used to say, you only need a single second.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

What a great race this year...


----------



## bikie (25 Jul 2009)

I thought Brad would loose a few places today but he done great keeping with them. What a ride. Well done Brad


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2009)

He didn't catch the attack when it came, but he didn't panic and did exactly what he had to and what he could. It was very sensible, defensive riding. If he can develop an ability to attack on the mountains he will be awesome in the next few years.


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

"I feel good, I knew that I would..."

Smile


----------



## Bigtwin (25 Jul 2009)

Like Boardman just said, think it was good for Bradders that there was a head wind, or it could have been a lot more than 3 secs adrift....

If he has a 1/2 decent year, TDF 2010 should be a cracker for him.

Of course, he may still win this year's once the testing's all done and dusted...


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

A classic stage that will be looked back on in years to come. 

Exciting, but in the end no changes in the top GC?


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

User3094 said:


> What a great stage and for what?
> 
> No change whatsover in the GC! mad innit.



Snap, great minds think alike.


----------



## peanut (25 Jul 2009)

good old wiggo what a ride . This has been the most exciting Tour in a decade for me.


----------



## PpPete (25 Jul 2009)

Looks like Cav & Thor have made up.
Nice to see them ride in together, smiling, at the head of the autobus.


----------



## simon_brooke (25 Jul 2009)

Bigtwin said:


> Of course, he may still win this year's once the testing's all done and dusted...



+1


----------



## Cathryn (25 Jul 2009)

Is there nothing Brad can do tomorrow to get onto the podium? Would it be REALLY bad form to whip Lance's arse up the Champs Elysees??


----------



## Bigtwin (25 Jul 2009)

User76 said:


> Or maybe it will be a Schleck 1,2.
> 
> Why is it that only Johnny Foreigner can dope? After all Brad is on the same team as a known dope cheat


It's got nothing to do with being foreign - they just all are.

Bertie's performance has been highly suspect in my view. Wiggo's hasn't.

And you seem to have forgotten we already have our own dopers.


----------



## Chuffy (25 Jul 2009)

Cathryn said:


> Is there nothing Brad can do tomorrow to get onto the podium? Would it be REALLY bad form to whip Lance's arse up the Champs Elysees??


What, nick almost a minute on a flat final stage with the sprint trains hammering along at full tilt? Dream on sister....


----------



## dan_bo (25 Jul 2009)

What a race though eh? Good tour this year- I(we) even managed to watch the last climb in the foyer of the velodrome. Loved every minute(of the tour). Chapeau to the lot of them. I hope.


----------



## dan_bo (25 Jul 2009)

And I can recommend reading through pages 10-17 of this thread, its pretty funny.


----------



## Paul_L (25 Jul 2009)

stayed away from this thread until the ITV4 highlights. What a stage! Wiggo, must have dug himself out of all sorts of pain to get back to the Sheck group twice. 

I'd never have imagined he'll still be in 4th tonight.

The stage had it all, Bertie shadowing Andy. Lance shadowing Franck. Andy Shleck would have won the stage were it not for him wanting Franck to go with his moves, and Contador seemed to be looking after Lance's podium.

I almost though Cav and Thor were going to touch hands as they sprinted to the line. Glad they didn't. I'd have been sick!!!


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

dan_bo said:


> And *I can recommend reading through pages 10-17 of this thread, its pretty funny.*





Paul_L said:


> *stayed away from this thread until the ITV4 highlights. What a stage!*



I was ripping my hair out with sweaty hands. Kept losing the Eurotrash feed, and forgetting how to spell 'when'

It was an epic afternoons chatting I can tell ya.


----------



## accountantpete (25 Jul 2009)

Ride of Le Tour from Tony Martin - absolutely fabulous and he deserves a bit of a breather tomorrow but don't think he will see it that way.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Jul 2009)

dan_bo said:


> And I can recommend reading through pages 10-17 of this thread, its pretty funny.



Funny? It was agony! You've got the whole emotional history of the stage through CC regulars there!


----------

